# Good amp for deathcore?



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

Now obviously, I would love to have a Mesa Mark 5 or Dual Rec, but funds are definately an issue.
Basicly after a 100W+ Head and cab for relatively cheap, hopefully under a thousand american dollars (i live in australia)
After this kind of tone: MySpace - Make Them Suffer

I tune to Drop A on an SC 207 so it needs to have great low end response

Any suggestions?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

For the head a used Peavey 5150 or 5150 II.

For the cab, used Marshall 1960 A or B.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 20, 2010)

Deathcore on a budget:

used 5150 head of any sort
avatar 2x12 cab
digitech bad monkey
boss ns-2

You should be able to do this for under 1000 bucks and have a killer tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Deathcore on a budget:
> 
> used 5150 head of any sort
> avatar 2x12 cab
> ...



This fellow is in Aus, thus Avatar isn't an option.


----------



## Caparison092 (Feb 20, 2010)

scoop the shit out of your mids with whatever amp you get if thats the tone you want,
you wont beat a 5150 or 6505 for the money for metal tone


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

well thats the thing, i tried out a new 6505 at a shop and all I got was a noise, trebly, hissy tone that I hated, no low end crunch at all

and i found it impossible to EQ, no matter how much i turned the eq knobs on whatever channel it made barely noticeable difference to the sound. Now this was my first experience with the amp so it could have jsut been me being retarded, but has anyone else noticed anything like this?


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

^ I have  When I first tried a 6505 it sounded like absolute arse. Harry on here informed me that it could well be that the tubes weren't biased properly, so who knows 

With your tone, something thick, if you can find a good deal on a used Krank Revolution, Randall V2/Vmax/T2/V2 Ninja, Marshall 8100, or a Bugera of some sort... it might well do you good. I can't recommend the Randalls enough though, amazing versatility, though possibly not for everyone.

EDIT: You're going to be hard pressed to find something good for that amount of cash. Are you after a head and quad, a combo or what?


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

mainly concerned with a head at the moment, finding cabs to use isnt that hard for me, sorry for the vagueness on my part haha, i was thinking a bugera 333 or 6260 might be good?
I was pretty interested in the V2s / T2s as well, whats the main difference with those heads?


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 20, 2010)

It was probably a dud amp. The 6505+/5150II is pretty much THE amp to get if you're after a deathcore rig. Just make sure you get a boss noise suppressor or 2 to go with it. (i've seen rigs with 1 ns-2 into the guitar input and another into the fx loop)

For a cab, I'd suggest a vader 2x12. Very beefy, powerful, and rugged cab that's hard to destroy. I've heard stories (on here in fact) of guys that have had a vader cab fall out of a truck while doing over 55mph and nothing was wrong with it.


Also, look into the B-52 ATX triple recto (like what I have). I can more or less nail Cannibal Corpse's Kill album rhythm sound on it and after putting a JJ ecc83 tube in the v1 of my preamp, it allowed me to get a much better clean/lead tone too. (it did tame my gain a bit, but it was honestly needed)

For my 2x12 combo I paid $409 (clearance) and all that's needed now is a good noise suppressor and pedal tuner. (i'll look into delays and whatnot later). The head is $599 though GC online.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2010)

i_like_shred said:


> mainly concerned with a head at the moment, finding cabs to use isnt that hard for me, sorry for the vagueness on my part haha, i was thinking a bugera 333 or 6260 might be good?
> I was pretty interested in the V2s / T2s as well, whats the main difference with those heads?



The Bugera 333 and 6260 are more or less based on the Peavey XXX/3120 and 5150/6505 respectively. 

That said with the budget you have, the 6260 would be good for deathcore, though don't let that one experience on the 5150 put you off. They're great amps. Randall VMax or V2 are good alternatives as well. While I don't play deathcore, my singer has a Vmax and it sounds monstrous. 

And definitely get a Noise Gate of course.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> It was probably a dud amp. The 6505+/5150II is pretty much THE amp to get if you're after a deathcore rig. Just make sure you get a boss noise suppressor to go with it.



This


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

cheers guys, i knew i could count on ss.org hahaha


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

i_like_shred said:


> mainly concerned with a head at the moment, finding cabs to use isnt that hard for me, sorry for the vagueness on my part haha, i was thinking a bugera 333 or 6260 might be good?
> I was pretty interested in the V2s / T2s as well, whats the main difference with those heads?



The main difference between the V2/T2 is the tonal options. THe T2 is a far more straight up amp; 1 eq for all channels, a couple of tweaks (the gain boost for example), but rather a one trick pony (if you hadn't guessed, that trick is "heavy" ) it's _great_ for death metal/deathcore/grindcore kind of sounds, very thick, but yeah a touch limited.

The V2 on the other hand has the 6 band EQ (which is footswitchable and assignable to each channel individually) as well as having different voicing options for each overdrive channel and the clean channel. Overall it's _infinitely_ more versatile, possibly not *quite* as aggressive as he T2, but really, you'd never notice it. I got amazingly sharp, cutting tones out of my Vmax before I sold it as well as some of the thickest most pounding rhythm... I love these guys 

Either of those will set yo uback barely over $1kAUD *NEW*, so they're a great option.

@ *Scar*, the Peavey's, while no doubt amazing amps, cost around the $3,000AUD mark here new, and even second hand they're pretty hard to come by at a decent price...


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> The main difference between the V2/T2 is the tonal options. THe T2 is a far more straight up amp; 1 eq for all channels, a couple of tweaks (the gain boost for example), but rather a one trick pony (if you hadn't guessed, that trick is "heavy" ) it's _great_ for death metal/deathcore/grindcore kind of sounds, very thick, but yeah a touch limited.
> 
> The V2 on the other hand has the 6 band EQ (which is footswitchable and assignable to each channel individually) as well as having different voicing options for each overdrive channel and the clean channel. Overall it's _infinitely_ more versatile, possibly not *quite* as aggressive as he T2, but really, you'd never notice it. I got amazingly sharp, cutting tones out of my Vmax before I sold it as well as some of the thickest most pounding rhythm... I love these guys
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, youve basicly made my mind up on a Randall T2 or maybe a V2  I know a shop nearby that has a T2 in stock, ill take the SC 207 and try it out ;D


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

3000AUD? 

You guys are getting ripped off!

I suppose they are made in the USA...


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

i_like_shred said:


> well thats the thing, i tried out a new 6505 at a shop and all I got was a noise, trebly, hissy tone that I hated, no low end crunch at all
> 
> and i found it impossible to EQ, no matter how much i turned the eq knobs on whatever channel it made barely noticeable difference to the sound. Now this was my first experience with the amp so it could have jsut been me being retarded, but has anyone else noticed anything like this?


TRY ANOTHER 6505! dude... try one with a noise gate pedal on the lead channel... PRE-5.7 LOW-7.5 MID-1 HIGH-your choice POST 2.8ish. Resonance10 Presence9
If you didnt have the resonance cranked your bottom wouldnt be there..... Try the same amp like this.... I can tell you.. this amp is a hissing beast.. Its just powerfull... you have to tame it with a noise gate in the effects loop!!!!-important.. at the end of the effects in the loop..... this will put you in the ballpark you're searching for.......Trust me....


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 20, 2010)

I run a V2, and you'd love it I think. I normally play Iced Earth/Sabaton kinda stuff, but when I feel like ripping out some Carcass or Behemoth or whatever, the tone is right there, like Demoniac said, this amp is supremely versatile. Give one a go if you can!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

The V2 is more expensive than the 6505+ in the UK


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 20, 2010)

New it is, yeah...I think the V2's listed over here for over £1k, which, as good as it is, it is NOT worth. For the £450 it cost me though, I'm happy, and personally I prefer it to the 5150/6505, which I've never been able to make work for me...not for want of trying!


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got my head and cab new for US-$1720.00 2years ago. I still love it!!
Edit.. here is a nice head on U.S. ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/PEAVEY-6505-120...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2558b0d9de
new in the box.. U.S.$979.99


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> TRY ANOTHER 6505! dude... try one with a noise gate pedal on the lead channel... PRE-5.7 LOW-7.5 MID-1 HIGH-your choice POST 2.8ish. Resonance10 Presence9
> If you didnt have the resonance cranked your bottom wouldnt be there.....



Dude... that will make the amp sound like muddy, hissy, trebly ass-crack... Resonance 10 = muddy, boomy version of the bass range that a _bass_ guitar should be taking up. Presence 9 = ear piercingly sharp treble that should be taken up by snare crack & overheads.

Hell, those settings in general are going to produce *zero* clarity, and all without enough mids to give it _any_ form of power that can be heard in a band/recording situation...




Scar Symmetry said:


> The V2 is more expensive than the 6505+ in the UK



It's nowhere near as expensive over here  I _was_ wrong about the price though, it's just over $2k here, as opposed to the $3k for a Peavey


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

what are the peavey XXX's like?


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe they're a lot sharper/brighter sounding than the 6505/5150, but real nice sounding. I think Bloody Inferno on here owns one?


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

AWAKEN ALL DEAD on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
i dont think my amp sounds bad... these recordings arent the best... but... I like my amp the way it is...


----------



## Harry (Feb 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This fellow is in Aus, thus Avatar isn't an option.



There actually is an Avatar dealer in the same city as me lol



Demoniac said:


> I believe they're a lot sharper/brighter sounding than the 6505/5150, but real nice sounding. I think Bloody Inferno on here owns one?



Indeed he does own one and I quite like the tone


----------



## Harry (Feb 20, 2010)

As for Bugera, the 333XL sells for 1299 AUD, but can be had for easily under a grand if you look


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

The XXX is win, but now discontinued.


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

Ive found a Bugera 333 head for $899, should I buy?
Its in another town so i cant try it out D:


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

this is another example of the 6505's tone... 
Listen the the first track..
Chimaira on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2010)

Both the 5150 and XXX, have been priced down since being discontinued... except they're still pretty dear. I bought my head + cab for 3000 aud.  Now they've priced down about 20 percent IIRC (the head goes for 1700+, forgot the cab). 

The XXX is a great amp with all the gain in the world, even more than what some (or most if not anyone) may actually need. Rougher than the 5150 in terms of tone, but the thing absolutely roars, especially if you add even more push with an extra overdrive booster pedal (like a Tube Screamer). Hell, I use the amp for both rock and metal, it's a lot more versatile that what it's designed and marketed for. 

And considering the 333XL, you're getting a sound very close with a smaller budget. Definitely take the chance to try it out. 


There are Avatar dealers here... but we're talking about being served with Australian prices so....


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

"The extensive Peavey 6505 artist roster includes Machine Head, Trivium, Bullet For My Valentine, Black Tide, Evergrey, Unearth, Story of the Year, Bleeding Through, Job For A Cowboy, Black Stone Cherry, In Flames, Gojira, Daath, Divine Heresy, Evergreen Terrace, The Devil Wears Prada, Bury Your Dead, All That Remains, Demon Hunter and many more."


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont care who plays them, I care what amps sound like when _I_ play them


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

i_like_shred said:


> I dont care who plays them, I care what amps sound like when _I_ play them


well IMO... many bands get signed on the sound of this amp and their skill. They keep playing this amp when they could "upgrade" to something more expensive..... If you cant make this amp sound good..... dont judge a race of people by the one person that did you wrong. Dont judge the line of amps by the one you couldnt get to sound good.
this will be my last post in this thread.


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> well IMO... many bands get signed on the sound of this amp and their skill...... If you cant make this amp sound good..... dont judge a race of people by the one person that did you wrong. Dont judge the line of amps by the one you couldnt get to sound good.
> this will be my last post in this thread.



None of those bands are deathcore, I tried a 6505 out and didnt like it, and its already been established that its out of my price range.

And thanks for calling me racist for no reason


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

i_like_shred said:


> None of those bands are deathcore, I tried a 6505 out and didnt like it, and its already been established that its out of my price range.
> 
> And thanks for calling me racist for no reason


1 more post...... 
wwebmd- what would epic beard man do? 
i bet he wouldnt think to do this...
*Analogy* is a cognitive process of transferring information from a particular subject (the analogue or source) to another particular subject (the target), and a linguistic expression corresponding to such a process. In a narrower sense, analogy is an inference or an argument from one particular to another particular, as opposed to deduction, induction, and abduction, where at least one of the premises or the conclusion is general. The word _analogy_ can also refer to the relation between the source and the target themselves, which is often, though not necessarily, a similarity, as in the biological notion of analogy.
I in no way called you racist.


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks for derailing my thread and stopping anyone from wanting to give me any advice. bye.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow this thread took a turn for the worse.  



Even taking a lot of bands we like using a desired amp (yes all the good bands who use a 5150/6505 can produce great tones), ultimately it's the choice of i_like_shred to pick and amp that suits his needs at the end of the day. Our hero's choice in gear may not always be what we require for our own music. 

A lot of us recommended the 5150/6505, and while i_like_shred may have tried a particular model that didn't suit him, it's still a great amp for deathcore. Yes. But in his defense, it's an expensive amp (especially here in AU), and he's already stated that the amp is clearly not for him. Awesome bands producing awesome tones, sure. But who cares what they use if that doesn't work for our own benefit. Bulb uses 2 to 3 noise gates and he's got a great tone. However I'd go insane using his setup.  Evil7, if a 6505 with a scooped eq works for you, great.  It definitely doesn't work for me at all, but there's another example of different approaches. 

Also it's good to keep your options and ears open. As great as the 6505/5150 is (one day I'll have a 5150), it's not a be-all-end-all amp for any kind of metal music. And for the record, no bands get signed by their choice of gear. Their tone and skill are important, but so are their songs, their charisma, their presentation, their fan base, their tour ethic (hard work) and promotions....

If I_like_shred doesn't like the 6505, fine. Others will recommend something else.


----------



## Harry (Feb 20, 2010)

Avatar cabs are actually surprisingly not that expensive, believe it or not.
I do believe it's possible to get one of their 4x12 for 1250 AUD, which is a lot cheaper than buying either an Orange 4x12 or a Mesa Boogie 4x12.
Indeed, it's actually even cheaper still than buying a Peavey 6505 or JSX 4x12.

That all being said, 5150s and 6505s actually DO work well with scooped settings in the studio, as they are inherently very mid friendly.
I've heard plenty of clips with the Bugera 6260 with the mids set to almost zero, but due to the nature of their sound, it doesn't sound scooped at all, it sounds just right.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

he tryed a 6505 once so he thought about it may be worth it... I was just tring to point out he shouldnt give up on such an awsome amp so quickly. Deathcore and 6505+ are perfect togather. It dosent really matter how i eq my amp, even tho the settings i gave him would give him the bottom end he thought was not there....... Honestly trying to give someone good advice for an amp that would suit deathcore couldnt have been more anoying..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2010)

^ It's all in the delivery of the message and it's response. As long as everybody's cool. 

In fact I do agree that one try isn't enough to judge an amp's merits. Plus you gotta consider other things like the guitar that was trialed, and the fact you're in a music store where ear shattering volumes are a no-no. 



Harry said:


> Avatar cabs are actually surprisingly not that expensive, believe it or not.
> I do believe it's possible to get one of their 4x12 for 1250 AUD, which is a lot cheaper than buying either an Orange 4x12 or a Mesa Boogie 4x12.
> Indeed, it's actually even cheaper still than buying a Peavey 6505 or JSX 4x12.
> 
> ...



Interesting that the Avatar costs only 1250. 

Regarding the scooped mids, Randalls also work well. My singer scoops his mids on his Vmax and he uses EMGs. Very different to my more mid intensive approach. 

The fact that both Peaveys (5150/XXX) and their Bujera counterparts have more gain and mids on tap that even in the lowest settings they sound huge.


----------



## Harry (Feb 20, 2010)

Another cool thing about the Peaveys and Bugeras, as much as I wanted a Mesa Boogie Recto, you don't need to open the master volume up on a Peavey/Bugera as much as you do the Rectos (which would be another amp suitable for deathcore but of course many styles of rock and metal), which makes them more manageable and more neighbor friendly.
Last time I heard a Dual Recto at a gig, it just sounded a bit thin and weedy, because the venue was small and the guitarist just wasn't able to have his amp wide open, whereas JP/Bloody Inferno was rocking his XXX as usual, which tends to sound better at small gig volumes


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

I still stand by the V2/Vmax/T2 suggestion.. Awesome sounding amps, with a great basic tone for the whole deathcore style.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 20, 2010)

deathcore = 5150/6505, maxon 808, vader cab.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

^ Dude doesn't want a 6505... This has been established 

I can really imagine the T2 working wonders for you man, it's a great amp


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 20, 2010)

THIS WAS AN AWESOME READ! Dudes all racist and shit... haha.

/sarcasm

To the OP if he ever comes back...

If you can, go try a Bugera. I own one... it rocks. I've owned some nice amps and this is the best bang for the buck ever... hands down. Overseas I know getting ahold of a Peavey at a decent price is next to impossible so Bugera is a great option. So yea do your thing man, go play some amps, make your decision wisely. Good luck!


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

robotsatemygma said:


> /go play some amps, make your decision wisely. Good luck!



Yeah, if at all possible, this is good advice  It can be fucking hard to find stuff here in Aus sometimes though, so yeah...


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 20, 2010)

Caparison092 said:


> scoop the shit out of your mids with whatever amp you get if thats the tone you want,
> you wont beat a 5150 or 6505 for the money for metal tone



don't do this


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 20, 2010)

Harry said:


> \ you don't need to open the master volume up on a Peavey/Bugera as much as you do the Rectos...
> ...Last time I heard a Dual Recto at a gig, it just sounded a bit thin and weedy, because the venue was small and the guitarist just wasn't able to have his amp wide open...



I have a Roadster and it keeps its tone well at lower volumes. Granted, the Roadster may differ slightly from a standard Dual Recto, though I doubt it does too much. I'd be willing to bet that the guitarist you saw could have EQ'd differently and gotten better tone.



> Now obviously, I would love to have a Mesa Mark 5 or Dual Rec, but funds are definately an issue.


 I would suggest saving up for what you really want. A 5150/6505 would do greatly and it's definitely worth taking another shot at testing it, but if you want a recto then go for it! I've seen Single rectos go for as low as $750 here in the us, and duals as low as $800. Granted that doesn't leave you much with your given budget, but I am a believer that the tone you *really* want is worth the wait. It certainly was for me


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah Mischa, we get it, you suggest a Randall


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2010)

Shameless self promotion alert:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...7-4arm-on-triple-j-unearthed.html#post1859279

Most of the recording is a Randall Vmax (with some Krankenstein on the side). 

Of course live, the Vmax is mixed with my Triple XXX.


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Yeah, if at all possible, this is good advice  It can be fucking hard to find stuff here in Aus sometimes though, so yeah...



Exactly dude, if i had the option to just try all the different options out in the one music store I wouldnt have made this thread haha

JUST TO CLEAR THINGS UP: I am NOT interested in buying a 5150, 6505, 5150II or 6505+. The main point isnt wether these amps are good or not, I personally didnt like the tone very much on one 6505 i played and the main thing is they are all WAY out of my price range.

NOWWWWW

I've been extensively looking at bugeras, and I gotta say im quite impressed. An all valve head at these prices is impressive to start with, let alone ones that (judging off clips ive found) have good tones too.

At the moment I'm leaning towards a 333XL because of the different eq's on the lead / crunch channells and the built in noise gate, but just for the sake of discussion, whats the main differences between a 6262 and a 6260? All the bugera site says is shit about california and blistering balls which I cant be fucked reading


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 20, 2010)

As for Bugera, make sure you buy one of the newer ones, they seem to have a lower fuckup rate than the older models. The 333 was slightly reminiscent of a JSX I found, which, at least on my part, I wholeheartedly prefer to the 5150s. Try one if you can, and like I say, go as new as you can.


----------



## phantom911 (Feb 20, 2010)

My 8100 always handled deathcore tones really well


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 20, 2010)

i_like_shred said:


> whats the main differences between a 6262 and a 6260? All the bugera site says is shit about california and blistering balls which I cant be fucked reading




6260 = 6505 copy

6262 = 6505+ copy

6260 does not have EQ knobs for both channels, the 6262 does along with an extra preamp tube. It is said the 6262 is smoother in overall tone.


Chances are, if you don't like the 5150/6505 line you won't like the 6260/6262. I'd personally suggest you steer clear of the Bugeras unless you're also planning on getting a good pedal to boost low end- I found them to be lacking. I believe this is mainly due to their lacking a resonance knob (which the peavey JSX and 6505/6505+ have). As stated above, that knob is essential for getting great low end out of those heads.

Since you are leaning toward the 333XL, I'd highly recommend going with a used JSX. I had the chance to compare a 333xl and a JSX side-by-side and the JSX sounded better hands down. If you are patient you can find one for a great price- probably around the same as a new 333xl.


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

wait up, i thought a 333xl models a XXX?

EDIT: And sorry dude, a JSX retails for 3k here, and second probably wouldnt come for any lower than 1.5k which is still too much when i can get a brand new, warrantee'd 333xl for $899 :/

GOD DAMN EXHANGE RATES!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey man, why don't you find a handful of heads in your price range, and then ask us our thoughts? 

As you can see, many of us don't know how much "head A" or "head B" go for in your part of the world. Help us to help you.


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hey man, why don't you find a handful of heads in your price range, and then ask us our thoughts?
> 
> As you can see, many of us don't know how much "head A" or "head B" go for in your part of the world. Help us to help you.



Bugera 333, 333xl, 6260, 6262
Randall V2/T2 (second hand), RX series, G3 series

These are the kinds of things in my price range, basicly nailed my choices down to between these, and I'm really favouring a 333XL


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

i_like_shred said:


> Bugera 333, 333xl, 6260, 6262
> Randall V2/T2 (second hand), RX series, G3 series
> 
> These are the kinds of things in my price range, basicly nailed my choices down to between these, and I'm really favouring a 333XL



Of those amps, my favorite would be the Randall V2. It's incredibly flexible, built tough, and sounds great when properly set up (like any amp). It's headroom is simply amazing, giving you great leads and cleans, and distortion has some serious balls. 

I've never been a huge fan of the Peavey Ultra series that the 333XL is based off of, but I've heard tons of great tones out of them. If that's what YOU like best, then go for it. From what I've heard Bugera has worked out pretty much all the bugs from the original run.


----------



## groph (Feb 20, 2010)

Really, pretty much any high gain head is going to do you just fine. Ideally it would be kind of dark sounding on it's own because deathcore tones seem to be generally dark, but this is up to you in the end. I second the recommendation to compile a list of heads that you can try out and are within your price range.

Sucks ass that 6505's are out of the range. Definitely don't judge them until you've heard them in a live situation. They don't sound good at low volumes, and you need to be careful with the treble and presence at high volumes. It's really easy to make them sound like a pile of static. I noticed the EQ wasn't very sensitive either when I tried one out in a store, but this was, again, at a very low volume. The best live tones I've heard all came from a 6505 or a 5150. They also annihilated every Rectifier I've heard with them. 

I heard a clip of I think a Bugera 6260 and a 5150II, both were producing 98% the same tone. Neither sounded better than the other to me. A Bugera would probably do you well but I'd want to get a new one. I guess the older ones had reliability issues that the new ones supposedly fix.

If you want monster low end in A, maybe you'd want to check out some kind of powerful solid state amp. Lots of headroom = solid low end*** Randall would be what I'd be looking for, maybe an RH300.












***In theory. It's of course totally possible to have monster low end with any tube amp as well.


----------



## zetzga (Feb 20, 2010)

this:

Madman Amplification on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

zetzga said:


> this:
> 
> Madman Amplification on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Are those really under $1000 shipped to Aus?


----------



## zetzga (Feb 20, 2010)

It is approxx 1050 USD or a little bit more + shipping, but You can't find any better amp for brutal death core gore grind whatever


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah Mischa, we get it, you suggest a Randall



 If you'll read back I also recommended the Marshall 8100 and the Bugeras too  I just haven't had any personal experience with them, just heard amazing things and know they're surprisingly cheap. 

It really sucks over here though, there just isn't that much good stuff that's "affordable".


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 20, 2010)

Some more suggestions:

If you like peavey but want some mids to go along with your low end:

Peavey 3120. it's the next gen of the XXX. Not sure what it'd be in AUS dollars but you can buy one here in the States brand new for an even grand. My lead guitarist uses this one and we're (i guess of a better lack of description) a deathcore band.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 20, 2010)

^ That's actually probably not a bad suggestion... The nearest store to me sells them for around the $2,400AUD mark, but theyre a real expensive retailer, so I'm positive you could get one much cheaper.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 21, 2010)

The way I understand Bugera's amps is like this:
6260=5150/6505
6262=5150II/6505+
333=Triple XXX
333XL=JSX
1990=Marshall JCM900

Now remember these are based off of Peavey's models... but they do have slight differences to them. First off is the ability to change from 6L6GC to EL34's with a built in bias point and bias switch... groovy. Next is there is no resonance knob, that was replaced with reverb. Which I think is just awesome. 

I don't know where the OP played this 6505/5150, if it was at a retail chain, well, it probably had the stock tubes in it. NEVER base an amp on the stock tubes... if you do you are missing what the amp can do. Tubes, IMO, make a big difference to an amp... they can make or break it. I remember playing with all sorts of different types and brands of tubes. Went to Sovteks... those blew donkey show balls... went with Tung Sols and never switched. They opened my amp up and took it to a whole new level of tone. 

Just some food for thought dude... don't just play an amp for 5 minutes and decide you hate it, you could be missing out.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 21, 2010)

If you can't base what amp you pick on the time you had to play it, what are you supposed to do? It's the one amp in this thread he's actually been able to try, and he doesn't like the tones he got... and I'm with him on this one, for whatever reason, when I tried out a 6505, it sounded like mouldy ass, so I probably will never buy one, _unless I try one that sounds *good* first_. (speaking of which, I may be jamming with Steve (HaGGuS) in the next couple weeks, so i'll get another chance to try one out).

That said, it's still too expensive for his budget here in Aus anyway, unless he finds a kickass deal. The Bugeras are nice looking amps for definitely your budget dude, if you can get a bit more, the Randalls are there too, and some of the older Marshall amps are pretty awesome too 

If you're prepared to import, I remembered another amp too: Madison Divinity. Never tried one, but the clips on their site are pretty fucking awesome, and they're quite cheap as well.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 21, 2010)

Im not saying the dude should just learn to like an amp, I'm just saying there are some contributing factors that go into the purchase of a tube amp. With solid state, it's way more "WYSIWYG". 

I understand the whole amp shopping thing in Oz is a bitch and I am taking that into consideration. That's why I recommended the Bugera's (and not a specific Bugera).


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 21, 2010)

It's an absolute pain over here, you have to take some pretty massive leaps of faith when it comes to getting an amp, and if your first impressions aren't good, it's a fair slap in the face.

I think I misread your post a bit though, thought you were pushing the 6505 on him like everyone seems to be despite his obvious lack of interest


----------



## Harry (Feb 21, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> If you can't base what amp you pick on the time you had to play it, what are you supposed to do? It's the one amp in this thread he's actually been able to try, and he doesn't like the tones he got... and I'm with him on this one, for whatever reason, when I tried out a 6505, it sounded like mouldy ass, so I probably will never buy one, _unless I try one that sounds *good* first_. (speaking of which, I may be jamming with Steve (HaGGuS) in the next couple weeks, so i'll get another chance to try one out).
> 
> That said, it's still too expensive for his budget here in Aus anyway, unless he finds a kickass deal. The Bugeras are nice looking amps for definitely your budget dude, if you can get a bit more, the Randalls are there too, and some of the older Marshall amps are pretty awesome too
> 
> If you're prepared to import, I remembered another amp too: Madison Divinity. Never tried one, but the clips on their site are pretty fucking awesome, and they're quite cheap as well.



I probably wouldn't really base the sound of a 6505 so heavily on Hag's combo. Yes it's a 6505, but it's not really representative of the best tones you can get from a 6505.
I can tell you now that may not like the sound of the combo version (I don't to be honest) because the speakers are pretty sub par.
However 6505 head going into a Mesa Boogie Recto 4x12 cabinet (also provided there is a Tube Screamer involved), different story, me thinks you'd DIG THE FUCK out of that setup


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 21, 2010)

note: to anyone who trys a 6505+.... This amp is not a low volume practice amp... I have another small amp for that.. This thing does NOT sound good at low volumes.. The full gain/punch will not be there at low volumes. Tell the place you are really serious about trying the amp out and you want to turn it up! Its a beast. at first i thought it was messed up.. took me a while of eqing at loud volume to get the sound i like...... Now i just know i was not experienced with a High Gain tube amp like this.
A noise gate is a must for this amp in my openion.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 21, 2010)

Harry said:


> I probably wouldn't really base the sound of a 6505 so heavily on Hag's combo. Yes it's a 6505, but it's not really representative of the best tones you can get from a 6505.
> I can tell you now that may not like the sound of the combo version (I don't to be honest) because the speakers are pretty sub par.
> However 6505 head going into a Mesa Boogie Recto 4x12 cabinet (also provided there is a Tube Screamer involved), different story, me thinks you'd DIG THE FUCK out of that setup



I'd really like to give it another crack, I mean there are _so_ many metal bands that use them, I can't possibly have tried a good one 

Still, it will be nice to give one another good crack, even if it is a combo version


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 21, 2010)

6505+ hands down =)


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 21, 2010)

I have had a 6505+ before and just got a 6505 this week. It is great for deathcore. I would give it another shot.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 22, 2010)

have to agree with misch on the randall T2/V2,they will work very well for the style you are going for.i love my T2 very very much,but i could not pass up a 2 channel dual rec for 1700.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 22, 2010)

Randall T2/V2 is perfect for what you want to do, With MIDI aswell!

The only thing that puts me off is the cooling fan in them.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 22, 2010)

^ I never had any issues with my Vmax?  It was a touch loud, but fuck, I was playing through a half-stack for gods sake


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 22, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I never had any issues with my Vmax?  It was a touch loud, but fuck, I was playing through a half-stack for gods sake


 
My singer plays them through Warhead cabs. He plays them loud enough to have the neighbours call the cops on us. 

I was gonna ask you actually, he's having problems with his booster (forgot exactly what the Randall calls it). He has it on all the time, but there are many occasions where it fails him and all you hear is this fast beating "helicopter" sound. He even took it to a tech at CMI to get it fixed, but they had no idea. 

You had similar problems with this? If so, what did you end up doing to get it fixed. 

Sorry if the description is too vague.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 22, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I never had any issues with my Vmax?  It was a touch loud, but fuck, I was playing through a half-stack for gods sake


 
I have never heard of problems with the RANDALLS but I have with other amps that have cooling fans.

I might be paranoid. If one looks after their gear one should not have problems.


----------



## mellis (Feb 23, 2010)

Oops.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 23, 2010)

mellis said:


> Oops.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 23, 2010)

GET A 5150

/THREADKTHNKSBAILEAVE

:sarcasm:

 Well, From my experience i wouldn't say that the 333/XLs are a 1:1 based model, even though intented to. At least the ones i've tried/heard (check out dingle on youtube) Resembles more of a Mesa kind of sound... You know, that huge Growly bottom when you hit a big chord, without the low volume un-usability.

If you aren't close minded already on the Bugera 6260 deal because of their 5150 resemblance, FJA Mods offers them modded, and i think that as an Aussie you can arrange something with them so that you get one bought, shipped and modded to your specs  and still would be aloooot less than paying almost 1000 AUD for one, as they're US$500 flat in the US...also, when you put EL34s on them, they just to life! i'll post clips when i get my second one


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 24, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My singer plays them through Warhead cabs. He plays them loud enough to have the neighbours call the cops on us.
> 
> I was gonna ask you actually, he's having problems with his booster (forgot exactly what the Randall calls it). He has it on all the time, but there are many occasions where it fails him and all you hear is this fast beating "helicopter" sound. He even took it to a tech at CMI to get it fixed, but they had no idea.
> 
> ...



Aye the Warhead cabs are pretty awesome  (I had the same setup )

As for the boost, i have no idea what the issue could be  I had mine on 100% of the time pretty much, and never had any problems 

Maybe email Randall if he hasn't already?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 24, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Aye the Warhead cabs are pretty awesome  (I had the same setup )
> 
> As for the boost, i have no idea what the issue could be  I had mine on 100% of the time pretty much, and never had any problems
> 
> Maybe email Randall if he hasn't already?



He leaves it on 100% as well. 

The funny part is that he's endorsed with Randall through CMI and got the thing serviced by them (you'd think CMI would go straight to the Randall manufacturers for some kind of assistance ). Got it back and it was working sweet until a week later and the same thing. I keep pushing him to keep pestering CMI to fix properly or get the thing replaced. 

Worse comes to worse, he's planning to get a replacement V2, but he's more broke than me.


----------



## blackrobedone (Feb 25, 2010)

Krank Krankenstein + my friend - Captain miggy-figgin' Crunch.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 25, 2010)

^ That's actually not a bad suggestion, they have a pretty thick, dry sounding tone. It'd be great, but they're also around the $3,000AUD mark over here


----------

